# Bonsai



## Charger (May 20, 2009)

I had to share this:





Anyone know about Bonsai growing?

Originally found at http://www.chycho.com/?q=420_chycho2009


----------



## CuttyBink (May 21, 2009)

looks like a ps


----------



## Anonononymous (May 21, 2009)

CuttyBink said:


> looks like a ps


There's been loads of threads with this pic in it and most people, including me, think it's a PS.


----------



## Siddhartha (May 22, 2009)

It's probably a PS, but I think I could grow a plant that looked very similar, assuming I had the same pheno, or another pheno with similar qualities. 

I don't know how tall that one is supposed to be, but you could do one that would be about 20 to 25 inches. That bowl would be about 4 inches deep and 16 inches across and hold more soil than some grows i've seen. The stalk would be thicker than my thumb, and the buds three or four inches long. It's just a matter of trimming, training with wire and handling the roots right. 

For bonsai; Grow in cold temps and plenty of light that would normally grow a plant squaty and bushy. Start it in a 12 oz cup cut in half and let it get to about 6 nodes, letting it get slightly rootbound. Cut the bottom three or four nodes off. Then tie/wire it so it grows slight crooked instead of straight up, or tape some styrofoam to the underside of part of the bowl so its crooked on the floor so there's about a 20 or 30 degree angle (if done this way, you'll of course need to do it till finished with each transplanted pot). Transplant it cutting the rootball a few times with a razor blade, and/or trim back the tips of the roots. Transplant to a small bowl and after a few more nodes develop cut two out of three and leave fan leaves. When you cut the nodes, leave a quarter inch of stem against the stalk. New nodes will probably grow out of most of these areas later. 

After it's reached about 12 inches, transplant again and trim roots again,.. keep cutting it back. When it's ready to flower at about 14 to 16 inches, transplant to the final pot,.. same root treatment and you should have kept about 1 in 3 or 4 nodes,.. cut them all off to within half an inch of the stalk and leave the fan leaves. After in 12/12 for some time new nodes/bud sites will appear,.. Let a dozen of them grow and trim the rest. This will keep the buds close to the stalk, instead of getting long branches. Use wire so the buds grow outwards, and surround with CFL's.

After about 5 to 6 weeks flowering, it would look like that. It might take a couple of tries, but I'm pretty sure I could do it. Blueberry is not very tall to begin with and the buds are pretty big. Keeping it rootbound would keep it slightly shorter than it usually grows indoors. Nutes and watering have to be right of course, and the quality and quantity of light, and cooler temps than you'd normally use.

If that plant is supposed to be 12 inches tall or less,.. i agree, it's PS. But look at the wires, and that some of the buds are turned upwards. I think it might just be a creatively pruned 20 to 25 inch MJ plant.


----------



## Siddhartha (May 22, 2009)

Bonsai is normally used on slow growing plants. Weed is a weed and grows too quickly, so it would only look like that for a short window,.. good for some cool pictures,..


----------



## Charger (May 22, 2009)

I don't know. Could be PS, but also I've heard of loads of people re-vegging, even over a space of years.


----------



## doktordoris (May 24, 2009)

That pic is shooped.

I know about bonsai trees, I have been growing 'em for 20 years. I got a bonsai book for my 15th birthday and became hooked on growing them, I like orchids too. I suppose it is because they are both fascinating and kind of 'nerdy'. I have some amazing trees that I have trained to grow over rocks that are 20 years old, Ill post pics if anyone is interested.

As another poster said the bonsai process works on things that grow slowly, dope isnt one of those.


----------



## bossman88188 (May 28, 2009)

I have seen some really nice bonsa pot plants.
A dispensery in pacific beach used to have a nice selection of them.
Lots of strains. But the cheapest one was. If i remember corectly was 200$.
They looked really cool though. Just like in karate kid lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2009)

I have also seen some.....they are not impossible by all means....they are just not really worth all the maintenence unless you care for that sort of stuff. personally, I like them...I'm trying one myself....no pics yet though, damn thing still don't got that bonzai look yet! LOL


----------



## slackjack (May 28, 2009)

doktordoris, i know it aint my thread, but I would love to see some "old growth" bonsai pics!


----------



## Charger (May 31, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/198463-bonsai-all-about-bonsai-mothers.html


----------



## danocean111213 (Sep 1, 2009)

personally i find growing bonsai cannabis an enjoyable and rewarding hobby,that balances patience and botanical appreciation .

[email protected]=home channel

peace,sincerely,jay


----------



## danocean111213 (Jan 10, 2011)

you know nothing about bonsai cannabis.

im the fucking master at this shit danocean111213 is the name, just type it in a goole search and my youtube channel varifies my accomplishments


"slow growing plant" not that well informed are ya? peace sinc,jay a.k.a. danocean111213


----------



## DONKEYkong922 (Jan 10, 2011)

those are.....interesting. are you actually letting them mature and pruning them? or are you just randomly cutting branches so that they have that "L" look which sort of gives your plants a "bonsai" look?


----------



## beardogg (Jan 10, 2011)

You could definitely get a "bonsai" look from scrog, harden the branches under HPS and once its set do what you want with it. No point in keeping plants so long cuz they need 24/7 light unless you are blooming them, and they're not as interesting when not blooming.


----------



## Punk (Jan 10, 2011)

Charger said:


> I don't know. Could be PS, but also I've heard of loads of people re-vegging, even over a space of years.


It's photoshop all the way!!!!! I grow bonsai trees.



Siddhartha said:


> It's probably a PS, but I think I could grow a plant that looked very similar, assuming I had the same pheno, or another pheno with similar qualities.
> 
> I don't know how tall that one is supposed to be, but you could do one that would be about 20 to 25 inches. That bowl would be about 4 inches deep and 16 inches across and hold more soil than some grows i've seen. The stalk would be thicker than my thumb, and the buds three or four inches long. It's just a matter of trimming, training with wire and handling the roots right.
> 
> ...





Siddhartha said:


> Bonsai is normally used on slow growing plants. Weed is a weed and grows too quickly, so it would only look like that for a short window,.. good for some cool pictures,..


Bonsai means, tree in pot. Trees specifically, not just plants and that container is less than 2" deep and a trunk with a developed butress. This would be called an 'informal upright' style, if this were real. You couldn't control the root growth AND get buds like this at the same time. 

I have more bonsai trees than cannabis plants and can say with 100% certainty this is a fugazi.


----------



## sappytreetree (Jan 10, 2011)

yo you can bonsi almost any plant did you see the plant in that photo it wasnt gentics it was the small shallow root space pruning the roots tying back triming the plant a make a plant bonsi you keep doing that for 20 year plus some asain bonsi were keept in the familey 300 plus with constant triming the plant get smaller smaller ive seen a bonsi peach tree that grew blueberry sized peachs once a year


----------



## burninjay (Jan 10, 2011)

This may be a PS, but there are enough pics of fully flowered plants under 12" on here that a quick search shows this could absolutely be possible with just a bit of planning. Look up the shot-glass or party-cup challenges and just imagine if they were going for shape instead of size.


----------

